# Vio el perro / Llaman a algo algo (Direct object with "a")



## YM3

Hello everyone,

I would like to better understand when I should put the prep 'a' before a direct object.

On word reference it's said that a 'introduce el objeto directo cuando se trata de personas o animales'.

However I have seen mentioned in some formus these examples:


_'Juan vio el perro' _('a' does not introduce the direct object even if the direct object is an animal)
_'Llaman *a* America Nuevo Continente'_  ('a' introduces the direct object even if it is neither a person nor an animal)

Are the two examples grammatically correct?

Do you know how to understand when to put 'a' before the direct object?

Thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## srb62

YM3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to better understand when I should put the prep 'a' before a direct object.
> 
> On word reference it's said that a 'introduce el objeto directo cuando se trata de personas o animales'.
> 
> However I have seen mentioned in some formus these examples:
> 
> 
> _'Juan vio el perro' _('a' does not introduce the direct object even if the direct object is an animal)
> _'Llaman *a* America Nuevo Continente'_  ('a' introduces the direct object even if it is neither a person nor an animal)
> 
> Are the two examples grammatically correct?
> 
> Do you know how to understand when to put 'a' before the direct object?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time.



I think in the first example ('Juan vio el perro') it might be because the dog is 'unknown' - perhaps simply any old dog he saw in the street.  On the other hand, if it was Juan's own dog, or dog he knew, then maybe you could say "Juan vio al perro"

With the second, perhaps the 'a' is acting as a preposition rather than a personal 'a'.

Please note, though, I'm not sure!!!


----------



## flljob

Juan vio a su perro. 
Juan vio el perro. Juan vio un perro.

Y según el DUE:
4  tr. Aplicar cierto *nombre a alguien o algo: ‘En su casa le llaman Pepe. Le llamaron Lucero porque tenía una mancha blanca en la frente’. El complemento directo lleva «a» aunque sea de cosa: *‘Llaman a América Nuevo Continente’*. 

Saludos


----------



## manxo

En la primera oración se trata, seguramente, de cualquier perro y no se  personaliza con el a personal. Sería distinto si dijese, por ejemplo,  Juan vio a su perro.
en la segunda, el objeto directo es Nuevo Continente, mientras que América es indirecto.


----------



## flljob

Llaman a América Nuevo Continente.
América es objeto directo y Nuevo Continente es un predicativo del OD. Para mí no hay indirecto.

Saludos


----------



## YM3

Thanks a lot for your clarificatinos!

Now I understood the two examples. I must say that in case of an 'unknown' dog I would have used 'un perro' rather than 'el perro'

This said I will keep as a general rule the one of using 'a' before the direct object when this is either a person or an animal.

Thanks again!

Best Regards


----------



## flljob

Puedes decir _vio *el [sin preposición a] *perro_ o _vio un perro_. _Vio *al *perro que ladraba_ y _vio a un perro que ladraba_. Con la preposición se da la idea de especificidad (y esto es subjetivo): busco al perro de mi hermano que se perdió hace dos semanas. Busco a un perro que se perdió hace dos semanas. Busco un perro que se perdió hace dos semanas (puede haber muchos perros que se perdieron hace dos semanas).

Saludos


----------



## ---

Buon anno,

Me parecen correctos todos los comentarios.  Si te hace sentir mejor, es un tema bastante difícil para la gente de habla inglés.


----------



## YM3

Grazie! 

It does seem a difficult topic. 

Feliz nuevo ano a todos!!!

Saludos!


----------



## flljob

It is a very difficult topic. Recuerda que es a*ñ*o. Ano es una cosa muy, pero muy diferente.

¡Feliz año nuevo!


----------



## Cam367

flljob said:


> Llaman a América Nuevo Continente.
> América es objeto directo y Nuevo Continente es un predicativo del OD. Para mí no hay indirecto.
> 
> Saludos


Coincido con Manxo. Para mí América es objeto indirecto.
Y la frase "vio el perro" me suena mal. Es incorrecta.


----------



## YM3

jajajaja... I got it! same meaning in italian actually!.. it's because I haven't the ~ on my keyboard!.. I just noticed the drop down list with the accented characters!
Next time no misunderstandings!

Saludos!!!


----------



## SevenDays

"Ver" es transitivo y por lo tanto se construye con OD si éste es persona o cosa personificada: _Juan vio *al *perro_ (al = a + el). Si decimos "Juan vio el perro," complicamos las cosas. Tal como está, sin preposición, "vio" pasa a ser intransitivo, o sea sin OD. Así, las funciones sintácticas no quedan claramente establecidas. La preposición "a" marca el OD sintácticamente y lo distingue del sujeto. Ahora bien, si decimos "vio el perro," al ser "vio" intransitivo, ahora el perro es sujeto, y damos a entender que el perro posee "el sentido de la vista" (_el perro ve_): _vio el perro_ ~ _el perro vio_.

Yo tampoco veo objeto indirecto en _Llaman a América Nuevo Continente_, y también considero "Nuevo Continente" predicativo del OD "América." Vale la pena decir que algunos dirán que aquí hay dos complementos directos ("América" y "Nuevo Continente"), lo que sería una herencia del latín.


----------



## flljob

Tiene que ver con la especificidad del objeto. Busco secretaria, busco una secretaria, busco la secretaria [llegas por primera vez a una oficina y ni siquiera sabes si hay secretaria], busco a la secretaria que me atendió ayer [no hay duda y es una secretaria específica, la que me atendió ayer. Y secretaria es un ser humano.

La cita que puse es del María Moliner. Moliner, como buena española es leísta, también dice: En su casa *le *llaman Pepe. ¿En este caso cuál es el OD?
Y dice que en la acepción 4 siempre lleva preposición a, sea o no sea humano el OD. *La *llaman Nuevo Continente. La llaman Viejo Continente. ¿A quién? A europa. Lo llaman Perla del Pacífico. ¿A quién? A Acapulco.

Y si no le creen a doña María, aquí esta lo que dice la Real:
*llamar*
*5.* tr. Designar con una palabra; aplicar una denominación, título o calificativo. _Aquí llamamos falda a lo que en __Argentina__ llaman pollera._ _Desde aquel día llamaron don__Luis__ a __Luisito__._ _Todos la llamaban orgullosa._

Un ejemplo de ver + OD [+ humano] sin preposición: 
Ya el niño no* verá un anciano* de barbas blancas, tan bondadoso, que él veía siem­pre en uno de esos tapices.

Tampoco usa la preposición en este caso en que usa el artículo determinado: 
Ya no verá el niño ni el escritorio ―que abría y cerraba mamá―, *ni el anciano* con la barba blanca del tapiz, ni el libro de las estampas.
Saludos


----------



## flljob

YM3 said:


> Grazie!
> 
> It does seem a difficult topic.
> 
> Feliz nuevo ano a todos!!!
> 
> Saludos!



Tal vez te sirva leer este hilo.
Saludos


----------



## juan082937

YM3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I would like to better understand when I should put the prep 'a' before a direct object.
> On word reference it's said that a 'introduce el objeto directo cuando se trata de personas o animales'. *o cosas personificadas*
> However I have seen mentioned in some formus these examples:
> 
> 
> _'Juan vio el perro' _('a' does not introduce the direct object even if the direct object is an animal)
> _'Llaman *a* America Nuevo Continente'_  ('a' introduces the direct object even if it is neither a person nor an animal)
> Are the two examples grammatically correct?
> Do you know how to understand when to put 'a' before the direct object?
> Thanks a lot for your time.



Your examples are correct. These rules are relevant as a rule of thumbs :

Se usa la *preposición a delante del complemento directo* (CD) si es una *persona determinada*. 


 _No veo a   Carmen._ _Carmen_ es *complemento directo*   y una *persona determinada*.  _No veo la   leche._ _La   leche_ es   complemento directo pero no es una persona.  _No veo mucha   gente._ _Mucha   gente_ es   complemento directo pero no es una persona determinada. 

  Es  obligatorio el ‘a’ personal de complemento directo con nombres propios *geográficos*
  Abandoné a Sevilla (CD).
*EXCEPCIONES*


 _Tengo tres   hijos._ No se   usa _a_ con el verbo _tener_.  _¿Dónde   está Juan? No lo veo._ No se   usa _a_ si el complemento directo es un pronombre personal. 

 *Notas*


 _¿A   quién estás esperando?_ También   se usa _a_ con *interrogativos *(CD) que indican personas.  _No veo a   nadie._ También   se usa _a_ con *pronombres indefinidos *(CD) que indican personas. 

Busco a Sultán mi perro
Busco el perro
  Busco  una secretaria= sentido generalizado
  Busco a una Secretaria, es una persona determinada conocida por mí.


----------



## inib

juan082937 said:


> Your examples are correct. These rules are relevant as a rule of thumbs :
> 
> Se usa la *preposición a delante del complemento directo* (CD) si es una *persona determinada*.
> 
> 
> _No veo a Carmen._
> _Carmen_ es *complemento directo* y una *persona determinada*.
> _No veo la leche._
> _La leche_ es complemento directo pero no es una persona.
> _No veo mucha gente._
> _Mucha gente_ es complemento directo pero no es una persona determinada.
> 
> 
> *Es obligatorio el ‘a’ personal de complemento directo con nombres propios geográficos
> Abandoné a Sevilla (CD).
> **EXCEPCIONES*
> 
> 
> _Tengo tres hijos._
> No se usa _a_ con el verbo _tener_.
> _¿Dónde está Juan? No lo veo._
> No se usa _a_ si el complemento directo es un pronombre personal.
> 
> 
> *Notas*
> 
> 
> _¿A quién estás esperando?_
> También se usa _a_ con *interrogativos *(CD) que indican personas.
> _No veo a nadie._
> También se usa _a_ con *pronombres indefinidos *(CD) que indican personas.
> 
> 
> Busco a Sultán mi perro
> Busco el perro
> Busco una secretaria= sentido generalizado
> Busco a una Secretaria, es una persona determinada conocida por mí.


I am surprised at the part of your post that I've put in red. The following example from the WR dictionary seems to contradict it.


> Diccionario Espasa concise inglés-español © 2000 Espasa Calpe:





> *abandonar*
> *I* _verbo transitivo_
> *1* _(irse de)_ to leave, quit: *tenemos que vernos hoy, porque mañana abandono Madrid,* we've got to see eachother today because I'm leaving Madrid tomorrow


----------



## juan082937

inib said:


> I am surprised at the part of your post that I've put in red. The following example from the WR dictionary seems to contradict it.



El diccionario de dudas de MANUEL SECO, pág 5, numeral 8 es claro.
Abandoné a Sevilla
Un ejército enemigo sitió a San Sebastián
Hacía 23 años que no visitaba a Alemania.


----------



## inib

Aha! I've just found this in the DPD. It is saying when NOT to use the preposition "a":





> *c)* Ante nombres propios de países o ciudades (el uso con preposición, habitual en épocas pasadas, prácticamente ha desaparecido de la lengua actual): _No conozco Francia; Este verano he visitado Nápoles._ Pero si estos nombres denotan no una realidad meramente geográfica, sino el conjunto de sus ciudadanos, se admite la preposición: _Es capaz de engañar a media Italia._ El resto de los nombres propios geográficos nunca llevan preposición: _Cruzó el Tajo a nado; Escaló el Himalaya_.


You can read all of it here if you put "a" in the search box: http://lema.rae.es/dpd/


----------



## Lurrezko

juan082937 said:


> El diccionario de dudas de MANUEL SECO, pág 5, numeral 8 es claro.
> Abandoné a Sevilla
> Un ejército enemigo sitió a San Sebastián
> Hacía 23 años que no visitaba a Alemania.



Sí, el Diccionario de Seco es claro pero si lo citas en su integridad. Citarlo de forma parcial o sesgada es jugar a confundir a quien pregunta.



> 5. La Academia (Gramática, 241b) establecía como obligatorio el uso de _a_ ante complementos directos que sean nombres propios geográficos sin artículo: _Abandoné a Sevilla_ (Bécquer, Venta 321); _Un ejército inglés sitia a San Sebastián_ (Azorín, Dicho 39); _Hacía veintitrés años que no visitaba a Alemania_ (Ortega, Viajes 147); _Visitó a Madrid _(Marañón, Vida 153). Consideraba censurable galicismo el no usarla: _He visitado Sevilla_. Pero esta regla es hoy poco respetada, y la propia Academia (Esbozo, 3.4.5b) reconoce ahora que el uso sin preposición existe ya en el _Poema del Mío Cid_ y que en nuestros días es "frecuente". En realidad, puede decirse que es lo normal.



Recordemos que el Diccionario de dudas de Seco es de 1986. Hoy el criterio que rige es el del DPD.

Un saludo


----------



## juan082937

Lurrezko said:


> Sí, el Diccionario de Seco es claro pero si lo citas en su integridad. Citarlo de forma parcial o sesgada es jugar a confundir a quien pregunta.
> 
> 
> 
> Recordemos que el Diccionario de dudas de Seco es de 1986. Hoy el criterio que rige es el del DPD.
> 
> Un saludo



Siento mucho amigo, no lo cité en forma sesgada, ni mi actitud es confundir a nadie, así dice el diccionario de dudas de Manuel Seco, y en cuanto tu apreciación de fechas y años no impiden la realidad y valor de su obra.También el hecho de que una regla no se respete, y que el Poema del Mio Cid con muchos años en los orìgenes del español, tampoco demeritan . El DPD tampoco avala lo que dices, una cosa es que no se respete la norma y otra muy distinta lo que dice DPD. 

Noto que cuando contesto algo, siempre pones talanqueras a cosas tan simples como el significado de un INFINITIVO y el uso del SUBJUNTIVO ignores su diferencia semántica y gramatical

No es lo mismo decir Sus padres no la dejan salir con sus amigos
Sus padres no la dejan que salga con sus amigos, el subjuntivo es el modo de las posibilidades, probabilidades, anhelos, temores  si hay matices muy claros, a excepcon que medigas que el infinitivo es igual al SUBJUNTIVO.

*REITERO Seco no cita al DPD, ni yo cité al DPD. Por lo tanto pido cortesía de ponerme en el foro como una persona que NO SOY. Tu cita del DPD avala lo que dice Manuel Seco y lo que pienso yo. El hecho que no se respete la norma no quiere decir nada, absolutamente nada.
*
Un saludo


----------



## Lurrezko

Manuel Seco reconocía, hace ya 25 años, que la vieja norma académica estaba obsoleta y no se correspondía con el uso, y añadía que el Esbozo de la RAE (de 1973) ya cuestionaba su vigencia. El DPD, que es la norma actual de uso que adjunta inib en el #19, es clara respecto al uso de preposición ante nombres geográficos: no se pone. Por lo tanto, tu categórica afirmación en el #16 



juan082937 said:


> Es obligatorio el ‘a’ personal de complemento directo con nombres propios *geográficos*
> Abandoné a Sevilla (CD).



es errónea, por obsoleta, e induce a error a los no nativos.

Por lo demás, no sé qué persona eres ni tengo interés alguno en saberlo, esto no es un asunto personal. Pero en este foro se exige algo de rigor, pues su cometido es resolver dudas, no sembrarlas.

Un saludo


----------



## juan082937

Lurrezko said:


> Manuel Seco reconocía, hace ya 25 años, que la vieja norma académica estaba obsoleta y no se correspondía con el uso, y añadía que el Esbozo de la RAE (de 1973) ya cuestionaba su vigencia. El DPD, que es la norma actual de uso que adjunta inib en el #19, es clara respecto al uso de preposición ante nombres geográficos: no se pone. Por lo tanto, tu categórica afirmación en el #16
> 
> es errónea, por obsoleta, e induce a error a los no nativos.
> 
> Por lo demás, no sé qué persona eres ni tengo interés alguno en saberlo, esto no es un asunto personal. Pero en este foro se exige algo de rigor, pues su cometido es resolver dudas, no sembrarlas.
> 
> Un saludo



*LO SIENTO Manuel Seco no usa los adjetivos calificativos de 'obsoleta' ni la palabra 'errónea', lo cual sí induce a error.

Un saludo*


----------



## Gabriel

juan082937 said:


> *LO SIENTO Manuel Seco no usa los adjetivos calificativos de 'obsoleta' ni la palabra 'errónea', lo cual sí induce a error.
> 
> Un saludo*


Juan,
¿La cita de Seco que copió Lurrezko es correcta? De momento voy a suponer que sí.
Te pido que la vuelvas a leer y que prestes atención a los tiempos verbales que usa. Te darás cuenta que, si bien no usa la palabra "obsoleta", sí dice que la Academia ya no considera obligatorio el uso de la preposición "a" antes de nombres propios geográficos, que reconoce que el no uso de misma es histórico, y que de hecho ya no se usa más. Es decir, usar "a" en estos casos no es incorrecto, pero está en desuso, y el no uso de dicha preposición es aceptable y lo que se usa normalmente. Eso está a un paso de declararlo "obsoleto", y desde entonces pasaron 27 años y las normativas posteriores de la RAE dicen que no se usa "a" antes de nombres propios geográficos.

Es decir, tu afirmación de que es obligatorio el uso de "a" antes de nombres propios geográficos es doblemente equivocada: no sólo que no es obligatorio sino que es obsoleto (me refiero a ahora, no hace 27 años cuando Seco casi lo dijo pero no lo dijo).



> 5. La Academia (Gramática, 241b) *establecía* como obligatorio el uso de a ante complementos directos que sean nombres propios geográficos sin artículo: Abandoné a Sevilla (Bécquer, Venta 321); Un ejército inglés sitia a San Sebastián (Azorín, Dicho 39); Hacía veintitrés años que no visitaba a Alemania (Ortega, Viajes 147); Visitó a Madrid (Marañón, Vida 153). *Consideraba* censurable galicismo el no usarla: He visitado Sevilla. Pero esta regla es hoy poco respetada, y la propia Academia (Esbozo, 3.4.5b) *reconoce* ahora que el uso sin preposición existe ya en el Poema del Mío Cid y que en nuestros días *es* "frecuente". En realidad, puede decirse que *es* lo normal.


----------



## Milton Sand

YM3 said:


> _'Juan vio el perro' _('a' does not introduce the direct object even if the direct object is an animal)
> 
> _'Llaman *a* Am*é*rica Nuevo Continente'_  ('a' introduces the direct object even if it is neither a person nor an animal)


Hello,
All proper names also use the mark of direct object "a".
Llamó su nuevo invento el Endulzasueños. Con el tiempo, este demostró ser adictivo; por ello, decidió cambiarle el nombre: En adelante llamaría *a*l Endulzasueños el Amargavidas.

The main reason to use this "marca de objeto directo" is to prevent the D.O. from being confused with a subject, as the sentence's elements can be placed according to the speaker's needs. Such confusion might easily ocurr with proper names.

Regards,


----------



## inib

Siento que se haya creado polémica por mi comentario del post #17. Si en un principio lo consulté (primero en el diccionario de la casa) es porque me sonaba muy raro ese "a". No sé si esto es así donde vives tú, Juan.
De todas formas, como no me puedo fiar del todo de lo que me suena bien y lo que me suena mal, decidí asegurarme. Como a Lurrezko y a Gabriel, a mí no me parece que las dos fuentes se contradigan.


----------



## ---

flljob said:


> It is a very difficult topic. Recuerda que es a*ñ*o. Ano es una cosa muy, pero muy diferente.
> 
> ¡Feliz año nuevo!



Era muy difícil aprender ano (portugués) y anno (italiano), hasta hoy queda difícil decirlos.  En este sentido creo que español es la excepción entre las lenguas romances.   Pero en italiano ano y anno son las cosas distintas


----------



## Pitt

YM3 said:


> _'Llaman *a* America Nuevo Continente'_  ('a' introduces the direct object even if it is neither a person nor an animal)



El Diccionario Salamanca dice:
*llamar:*
5     Poner < una persona > [un nombre o un apodo] [a otra persona o una cosa]: Llamaron Cristina a la niña. A este obelisco lo llaman el lápiz. 

Con el verbo *llamar* se usa la preposición *a *también para una cosa. 

Saludos


----------

